# Campy Charity Ride in Carlsbad



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just got this announcement in my email from cbike.com

First Annual Campagnolo Toy Drive and Christmas Bike Ride

Mark your calendars for Saturday December 13, 2008 at 8:00am; this will be the kickoff of Campagnolo First Annual Toy Drive and Christmas Bike Ride. The ride will leave from the Campagnolo offices in Carlsbad ( CA) - 5431 Avenida Encinas, Suite C - at around 10:00am and we will head out for a nice ride on the coast; approximately 30 miles. Campagnolo will have some breakfast food and drink to fuel you for the ride.

It is not necessary to pre-register.

Campagnolo asks you to bring a new unwrapped toy for children infant to 17 yrs of age. The toys will be donated to Children's Hospital of SD and Voices for Children- SD Chapter; these are two very deserving charities. If you are unable to attend, you may want to consider sending a gift in lieu of your presence! You'll brighten some child's Holiday with your generosity!

Please spread the word and pass this information along to anyone you think would be interested in joining Campagnolo North America staff and all Campagnolo fans.

"We look forward to seeing you here, getting in a fun ride together and making a lot of children's holiday season brighter."

- Campagnolo NA staff

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/newspopup/newsid_69_newscatid_1.jsp


----------

